# Red Spotted Dilmuns



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Are these the original orange boys? They look like American orangeys,just a little bigger,a wee bit fierce,and they have spots instead of stripes. Like little spotted sabretooth tigers!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Red spotted dilmuns? a new one to me.....even wiki hasn't heard about these. Can you provide a pic?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a picture - male red spotted Dilmun 













> *BAHRAINI DILMUN (DELMUN) CAT*
> The Bahraini Dilmun (or Delmun) Cat is an ancient spotted variety barely known in its own country. It is in danger of being lost due to inter-breeding with abandoned Persian and Siamese cats in Bahrain where purebred cats are popular pets and status symbols but are frequently turned out onto the streets once the novelty wears off. The brown spotted tabby is probably the most common pattern, but they are also found in red spotted. The effect of interbreeding can be seen in the occurrence of colourpoints among feral cats.
> 
> Dilmun cats are slender and semi-foreign in conformation. They have evolved to survive in Bahrain's extremely high summer temperatures. Only recently has there been any interest in maintaining this as a breed and Adele O’Shea is involved in the preservation of this variety. It is being bred by the Cat Club of Bahrain and Dilmun Cats have reached America.
> ...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Bluemilk, indeed that's quite typical here, and many of my strays are spotted instead of striped. But because they're mixed, of course, they're not bigger and their behavior is not any different from the others. I didn't know it was a local Middle East variety, I thought it was a very common occurrence.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I learned something new today....a different breed of cat! I'm wondering whether they would be really that distinctive as a breed from the Ocicat?

Breed Profile: The Ocicat


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a pretty cat. I've not heard of it before.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The boy in the pic looks like he has some lynx or bobcat in 'im.


----------

